# Sarasota Sands Resort



## barb5850 (Aug 12, 2014)

I want to thank TUG for providing this website. It has been very helpful to me in making wise timeshare purchases.  I have learned a lot and been able to learn from more experienced timeshare users. Plus I have saved a LOT of money on vacation times. My question: I have an opportunity to purchase a one bedroom unit at this resort at what I think is a very reasonable price; a late March week. I am told that Sarasota is a very nice area of Florida and that timeshares rarely come up particularly this week. Can anyone give me some information about this resort. It is a very good week (13) and it looks like a nice place on the internet. Trip Advisor seems to have favourable comments but the comments are from travellers and not owners there. Is the place well managed? Are there any special assessments coming due? Are owners entitled to rent their week (this is a deeded week so I assume I can rent the week). I have been able to purchase weeks 11/12 in Florida at a timeshare that has reasonable maintenance fees (i.e. less than $800/week). This resort fits my criteria and would give me an extra week but I don't know much about it. Any comments or suggestions from Tug members is appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## jancpa (Aug 12, 2014)

If you joined TUG, yo would have access to the TUG reviews of this resort.


----------



## barb5850 (Aug 12, 2014)

I checked the TUG reviews section and there are no reviews of this resort by any TUG Members. I did think to check that out as this is where I first go to see what TUG Members have to say.


----------



## KarenP (Aug 12, 2014)

Might want to ask the administrators to move it to the Florida section.


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 12, 2014)

actually there are 2 reviews of that resort, albeit old ones.

I have moved your post to the Florida section.


----------



## moonstone (Aug 12, 2014)

Sarasota Sands is an old converted motel. It was previously The Frontenac Hotel. Dh & I spent our honeymoon there in 1976 & it was old/dated then. Many of the motel units (in the older north/low wing) had kitchens when we stayed there but the rooms in the newer south/high-rise section were regular hotel rooms.

We haven't stayed there since, but did go back for a visit a few years ago when we were in the area. Obviously the rooms have been updated & modified to accommodate timeshare units. The beach area has also been expanded.

It is in a nice area with a beautiful beach, but Lido Circle & surrounding area seemed quite congested. Hopefully others who've stayed there more recently will chime in.

~Diane


----------



## barb5850 (Aug 12, 2014)

*Sarasota Sands*

Thank you. I did not see any reviews on TUG for this resort but I will check again. Maybe I clicked onto the wrong link.


----------



## theo (Aug 12, 2014)

barb5850 said:


> Thank you. I did not see any reviews on TUG for this resort but I will check again. Maybe I clicked onto the wrong link.



I don't think that you can actually access and view TUG resort reviews as a "guest" (i.e., without "member" status). 

The $15 investment (for a full year of TUG membership) might well be worth it.


----------



## Hophop4 (Aug 12, 2014)

If you can go on RCI there are several recent reviews on this resort.


----------



## barb5850 (Aug 12, 2014)

*Sarastoa Sands Resort*

I am a member of TUG. I rechecked and there are two old reviews that I have now read but they are quite dated. I will check the RCI site. Thanks for all your comments. I am just going to buy it. The price is pretty decent and the mtc fees are reasonable. It is right on the ocean and if worse comes to worse I can just while away my time sitting on the beach.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 12, 2014)

*Member*

You may think you are a member of TUG, but you are still showing up as a guest.  Guests can't look at reviews.  After you pay, there is something you have to do to change your status.  (Sorry I don't remember what it is!)

Nancy


----------



## silentg (Aug 12, 2014)

We have stayed at Siesta Key twice, but not Sarasota Sands. We stayed at Siesta Sands and Calini Beach Club. Sarasota Sands is in the same area, the beach is beautiful and there are restaurants and stores within walking distance of the resort. You will be pleased with your timeshare week 13 is a great time to be on Siesta Key! 
TerryC


----------

